# Hops



## wfuavenger (Dec 11, 2009)

It might make it taste like mead or beer. Hops give beer its flavor and bite... This might be an interesting experiment for you... let us know the results!!!!


----------



## Burnett 2.0 (May 23, 2009)

I just hope it won't be a disaster.


----------



## wfuavenger (Dec 11, 2009)

At worst, keep the honey to feed back to your bees, and pull up and give away or sell the hops plants. They might not even polinate/take nectar from the flowers.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Hops doesn't produce honey; it's not a nectar producer. Two of pretty much any plant wouldn't have much effect on honey flavor anyways, it takes a lot of nectar (acres) to make a varietal. Enjoy the hops with clear conscience!


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

I would also recommend growing hops, especially if you home brew. The last I knew, the commodity reports I heard on hops was that they had overproduction of hops for several years, resulting in low prices and hops being put into long term storage. This caused many farmers to convert hops farmland to other crops that paid a better return. For the past few years, hops consumption has exceeded hops production, and the previous surplus is supplying demand. It is my understanding that it takes several years to put farmland back into full hops production, and as the previous hops surplus runs out, expect hops prices to skyrocket. (unless everyone quits drinking beer.) If you are a home brewer, planting your own hops now would be a wise hedge against large hops price adjustments in the future to keep your homebrewing affordable.


----------



## Burnett 2.0 (May 23, 2009)

Thanks for the fantastic advice. I guess there is no skunky, bitter honey in my future then. Thanks.


----------



## dabb (Jan 10, 2008)

My husband brews his beer with honey so if you are a brewer and can taste the difference use it in the beer. Can only make it taste better.


----------



## xbted (Jan 9, 2010)

Hops skyrocketed 2 years ago and has remained high ever since. One of the major hops warehouses had a major fire, destoying much of 2008's crop. So... not so much a matter of when prices will go up, but if it will ever go down.


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

HOPS (Humulus Lupulus).
The common hop plant is too well known to need description. It is
common from New England to British Columbia and southward. It is
very generally cultivated for making yeast for medicinal purposes.
The small greenish flowers are wind-pollenated. It furnishes pollen in
abundance, but no nectar. (Fig. 75). *American Honey Plants, 1920*


----------



## Burnett 2.0 (May 23, 2009)

Thanks DRUR. That was exactly what I wanted to know. That sounds like a very usefull book to have. Is it still in print?


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

"It is very generally cultivated for making yeast for medicinal purposes."

Of course it was for "medicinal purposes." That was written during prohibition. 

Wayne


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

Burnett 2.0 said:


> That sounds like a very usefull book to have. Is it still in print?


Not that I know of. I have a pdf file copy. E-mail me at [email protected] and I will send you a copy. Please put in the subject line "pdf copy of American Honey Plants" as I usually don't open unknow e-mails. Will send the pdf copy to anyone that requests as above. 

And you are right I have found it to be very useful and have quoted from it on several occasions in these forums. Also, I might have a Microsoft Word file copy converted from pdf, if not, I will try to convert and sent in a Word file if requested.

DRU


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

I have received several emails requesting the American Honey Plants book on pdf. Unfortunately the file is to big for my e-mail server to mail as an attachment. Therefore, when I get a chance I will convert the pdf. file to 2 separate files and you can recombine them when you receive them. Also, I will convert this book to two separate microsoft word files so if you can deal with combining a 'word' file easier I will send in that format. Please specify in your email which format you would prefer. Sorry I couldn't sent the whole book intact.

Kindest Regards
DRU


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

Drur

I have a box in my basement I'd be glad to host your file on
if you know how to use ftp send me a PM and we'll figure out how to make it happen

Dave


----------



## dabb (Jan 10, 2008)

I just downloaded the full version from google books


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

dabb said:


> I just downloaded the full version from google books


I have sent several but most are coming back stating that the two part book exceeds the recipients limit. Please post the site reference here and help everyone out.

DRUR


----------



## dabb (Jan 10, 2008)

Here it is. Sorry it took so long haven't been on in several days.
---Deb

http://books.google.com/books?id=Jp...erican+Honey+Plants&cd=1#v=onepage&q=&f=false


----------



## Jeff McGuire (Nov 18, 2005)

I have grown hops every year and have never had it effect my honey taste. Hops grow so quickly that I dont need much for my beer and of course bees travel 15+ square miles foraging it has minimal impact that I can discern.


----------



## phil c (Jan 21, 2007)

I have a fair amount of wild hops growing on or near my property. I cant recall ever seeing any bees on them. The girls must not care for the bitters. 
I dont think it should be an issue to cultivate them.


----------



## laurelmtnlover (May 29, 2009)

Jeff,
What do you do with your hops? Do you sell them?
Carrie


----------



## Fishnfowler (Jan 23, 2010)

I grow my hops so that they shade my hives. I brew beer with mine. I have never seen a bee on a vine. 

Rob.


----------

